

New Sproutcore Demo: Family Tree - hbrundage
http://demo.sproutcore.com/family_tree/

======
Detrus
Feels kinda broken. Hard to connect the lines. Don't know why some lines don't
connect.

~~~
abrown28
I believe it is like color to like color.

~~~
Detrus
That's what I tried, saw the white hover outline, put the line there, did not
connect.

------
makuro
I've given SproutCore at least 3 chances over the last year. I like it better
than Cappuccino, but it's just so buggy. UKI for life, though. It's not quite
the same, but it's makin my day, day after day. <http://ukijs.org/>

------
sunkencity
crashes instantly on my iphone4. the other sproutcore demos have worked,
looked at them last night to evaluate whether to write an app in that instead
of native.

------
abrown28
no gay families? tch

